# Insert Plate "Standard Sizes"



## qits (Apr 29, 2005)

If this topic is a re-hash from the past, I apologize. I searched the forum but couln't find an answer to my question.

I have been using a Rockler router table top with a PC 7539 for several years. I just learned that Rockler has discontinued the 9" X 13" aluminum insert so, my plans to add an 890 series are dashed. To expand my system, I will have to scrap the table and obsolete insert.

As I begin to look at alternatives, I notice that there several "standard" sizes on the market. I am now gun-shy and don't want to buy another "beta" recorder when the rest of the world has moved through VHS, DVD, BluRay and digital!

Any suggestions on which of the insert sizes are closer to a "standard" that will stay around??


----------



## Chuck-grmi (May 18, 2010)

I would just buy the one that fits your router the best and then router the matching opening into your table and insert the plate with router attached


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

qits said:


> If this topic is a re-hash from the past, I apologize. I searched the forum but couln't find an answer to my question.
> 
> I have been using a Rockler router table top with a PC 7539 for several years. I just learned that Rockler has discontinued the 9" X 13" aluminum insert so, my plans to add an 890 series are dashed. To expand my system, I will have to scrap the table and obsolete insert.
> 
> ...


Hi Mike - Why not just redrill your plate for the 890?
You could also just get a larger phenolic plate and cut down, or even cut down an aluminum one. If you haven't the equipment to deal with aluminum I'm sure there would be a machine shop around that could do it for a nominal charge.


----------



## qits (Apr 29, 2005)

Chuck-grmi said:


> I would just buy the one that fits your router the best and then router the matching opening into your table and insert the plate with router attached


Thanks, Chuck
Thanks for the feedback. That was my "plan A" but the new plates are smaller in one or both directions than my current plate. I would end up with a pretty large gap.
Mike


----------



## qits (Apr 29, 2005)

jschaben said:


> Hi Mike - Why not just redrill your plate for the 890?
> You could also just get a larger phenolic plate and cut down, or even cut down an aluminum one. If you haven't the equipment to deal with aluminum I'm sure there would be a machine shop around that could do it for a nominal charge.


Thanks for the suggestions, John.
I plan to look at re-drilling my current insert to see how swiss cheeselike it will be. After thinking more about your idea of making new inserts, I dug around under the workbench and found a good sized chunk of 3/8" Plexiglass. I think I'll try the new insert route, first.
Thanks again.
Mike


----------

